# where can I find "soundfonts" from certain video games?



## LWares87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm looking for some "soundfonts" from the following games:

Super Mario Kart (Snes)
Super Mario World (Snes)
F-Zero (Snes)
Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver (NDS)
Pokemon Black/White (NDS)
Mario Kart DS (NDS)

If asking for these is illegal, please delete/lock this thread. Thanks.

*Edit:* I'm preferably looking for complete "soundfonts"


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2012)

The first three can be found here: http://woolyss.com/chipmusic-soundfonts.php
Soundfonts from NDS, I think they need to be extracted from the ROMS themselves. I'm not sure how that's done. 
EDIT:
B/W Soundfont: http://www.mediafire.com/?34cz7bhkcefwokw


----------



## LWares87 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm preferably after complete "soundfonts".

I'll edit my list to check off the ones that I no longer need.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2012)

Soundfont seems to be a somewhat flexible term. I can not say I am overly familiar with the SNES side of things but the DS stuff is twofold

If you just want the songs as is and not loop back recorded or something similar that is easy enough and there are reasonable libraries of them (same with most consoles) http://www.zophar.net/music/2sf.html being a good example. Playback involves grabbing something compatible with foobar/winamp plugins (I usually use foobar) and running them.
Making them happens in several ways but the main one are http://sourceforge.net/projects/vgmtoolbox/files/vgmtoolbox/ and various plugins- http://sourceforge.net/projects/vgmstream/files/ being among some of them. There are some old methods but they are not as accurate/tend to just overlay it onto whatever your midi controller calls instruments.

If you mean can I get a library of the instruments, clips and sound effects used by the DS you have a couple of options but the main one you probably want is SBNK to DLS. I tend not to rip audio like this so I am not as well versed as I might be but the main options are VGMtrans (I stuck an old version up http://www.4shared.com/rar/tatbAANL/vgmtrans.html and if you do a search for "VGMTrans_src_and_bin_9_29_09.zip" you will probably find something newer and I believe MKDS course modifier added the ability in one of the latest betas http://gbatemp.net/topic/299444-mkds-course-modifier/

I will also note not all games use the SDAT sound format and on top of that games with sound effects and longer wave tracks are far from unheard of (although those are even easier to convert) and maybe even common. Most of the non SDAT formats are some variation on wave http://gbatemp.net/topic/305167-the-various-audio-formats-of-the-ds/ has some but I have been toying with some other tracker/midi formats (some of which are common/understood but some others are as yet unknown and quite custom) and I have seen SDAT stuff outside SDAT so you might have to get your hands dirty in a hex editor to get it to a format that the common SDAT capable tools understand.


----------



## LWares87 (Apr 10, 2012)

To be honest... I'm just looking for already created "soundfonts" which are complete.

I'm preferably after a Super Mario Kart "soundfont" and... any others, that anyone could possibly dig up.


----------



## Reshiram_Addict (Sep 17, 2012)

Me, myself am just looking for a soundfont of the instruments in 'Reshiram's battle theme'


----------

